# Sprecher+Schuh SESTEP 190



## hardyy (29 Juni 2013)

Hallo,
hat vielleicht noch jemand zu der Steuerung die Programmiersoftware?
Die SESTEP 190 ist die kleinste der damaligen Sprecher+Schuh-Steuerungen hat aber einen erweiterten Programmierbereich und eine Echtzeituhr gegenüber der SESTEP 290.
Somit kann ich mit der vorhandenen Programiersoftware PRS21 Vers. 3.13 (für SESTEP 290) nichts anfangen.
Benötige dringend die PRS21 Vers. 4.0.
Da es sich um eine bereits mindestens seit einem Jahrzehnt ausgelaufene Steuerung handelt, kann es sich beim Kopieren der Software um keine Raubkopie handeln, also keine Bedenken, falls einer noch die Software besitzt und mir eine Kopie zusenden würde.
Gruß
hardyy


----------



## Schmidi (29 Juni 2013)

Hallo Hardyy

Ich sende dir die PRS-21 V.4.0

Gruss
Schmidi


----------



## plc_tippser (29 Juni 2013)

Auch wenn die SW schon 30 Jahre alt ist bleibt das Urheberrecht unangetastet. Aber ihr könnt euch ja sicher auch auf legalen Weg einigen.

Gruß pt


----------



## hardyy (29 Juni 2013)

Schmidi schrieb:


> Hallo Hardyy
> 
> Ich sende dir die PRS-21 V.4.0
> 
> ...



Hallo Schmidi,

vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe, das ging ja rasend schnell.
Gruß
hardyy


----------



## hardyy (29 Juni 2013)

Schmidi schrieb:


> Hallo Hardyy
> 
> Ich sende dir die PRS-21 V.4.0
> 
> ...



Hallo Schmidi,

vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe, das ging ja rasend schnell.
Gruß
hardyy


----------



## haraldheitner (4 Februar 2014)

Hallo Schmidi,

könnten wir da eventuell was arangieren, damit du mir die PRS-21 V4.0 auch zukommen lassen könntest?
Wäre dir sehr dankbar

vielen Dank

Harald


----------



## 56marcel (11 Mai 2014)

Hallo Schmidi,

hätte auch noch intresse an der Software PRS-21 V.4.0.
Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit diese zu erhalten.

Besten Dank jetzt schom

Marcel


----------



## mnuesser (13 Mai 2014)

Kann mal bitte jemand diesen Thread closen in dem es ja nun wirklich um Urheberrechtsverletzungen geht!


----------



## MSB (13 Mai 2014)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Kann mal bitte jemand diesen Thread closen in dem es ja nun wirklich um Urheberrechtsverletzungen geht!



Mei, theoretisch ja richtig, aber was will man sonst machen,
wenn der damalige Hersteller sich mit allen konsequenzen aus diesem Geschäft zurückzieht.
Ist ja nicht so, das man das irgendwo legal beziehen könnte,
noch das es irgendwelche Alternativen gibt.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ludewig (13 Mai 2014)

Bei sowas empfehle ich "Private Nachrichten".


----------



## spsnurmi (3 Dezember 2014)

Hallo Fellows,

ich habe eine Sestep 290 "geerbt" und wuerde gerne damit "herumspielen" um etwas meinen Skill zu erhoehen.
Leider null Doku bzw. Software dabei. Da ich ein alter Sammler bin, weigere ich mich das alte Teil einfach wegzuwerfen.

Kann mir jemand bitte mit Doku u. Software aushelfen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.



Ludewig schrieb:


> Bei sowas empfehle ich "Private Nachrichten".



Ja, hab ich probiert, aber leider keine Antwort erhalten.


M


----------



## Heiti84 (24 Februar 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einer Software und einem Benutzerhandbuch zu einer Sestep 290. Sollte jemand etwas dazu haben würde ich mich freuen wenn mir jemand sowas schicken könnte.

vielen Dank

Carsten


----------



## traxx (23 September 2019)

Hallo , ich werde auch  sehr Dankbar für ein copy , plözlich mein Floppy nimmt nicht mehr  an.
Super wäre weiters einer ''Download'' sektion aufstellen , wo man diversen Softs und Projekten hunterladen kann ,Zb. Github
Spart alle Zeit.
Glaube nichts wirklich da PRS-21 V.4.0 ist noch  geschüzt, auch wenns ja ,  Risiko nimmt  enduser .

Werde ich sehr Dankbar  wenns jmd. veragb auch an  priv.

MfG
Stefan
Ps an alle : Ein gutes Forum!


----------



## KLBG (14 Juli 2022)

Ich würde ebenfalls die Programmiersoftware für Sestep 190 CPC-02 benötigen. PRS-21 V.4.0
Mein Setep für die Torsteuerung wurde repariert, nun muss die Einstellung neu programmiert werden. Falls noch jemand die Software hat: Herzlichen DANK. meine e-mail ist öffentlich. dr.bartl@a1.net


----------

